# still a few fish around



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

hooked into a few fish and managed to bring a couple to hand. didnt get any shots of the two smaller males but this pretty girl was very picture-worthy. various egg fly patterns were the trick.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice fish! There are still some around but they have been difficult to locate. Hopefully the weather will cool off a bit and that bright shiny thing in the sky will go away for a little bit.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

The Downstream Drift said:


> Nice fish! There are still some around but they have been difficult to locate. Hopefully the weather will cool off a bit and that bright shiny thing in the sky will go away for a little bit.


yeah, i lucked into a nice little pod of fish. some pretty fresh ones that whooped me pretty good too.


----------

